# My 2 Newest additions!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am getting a doe from Lost Valley in the next few weeks. I had my eyes on her and when the person who had made a pre-kidding reservation didn't choose her I snatched her up lol. Her name is Lost Valley EJ Catherine Willows.










Here is a junior photo of her Dam, Callie. There was another photo on their site but for some reason it is X'd out now.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She's pretty! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! I am told she is super sweet too.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! she is very nice.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Julie. And congrats to you for getting Cayden.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh and another new addition!!!!!

MCH Pecan Hollow Faith! Since Julie (Hornless) PM'd me about buying Nestea she said she was also buying a doe from Lost Valley, and that she was having them ground transported along with a few other does, so I am having Catherine and Faith transported with them.

Here are Faith's photos...
















And the buck she is exposed to Lost Valley KW Mercury Rising *S


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Great choices!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

growing your herd by leaps and bounds! boy I wish I had the money and space (and parent approval) to purchase more goaties


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She is really nice!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They're beautiful!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They're gorgeous!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! I can't wait till they get here =)


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Gorgeous does!! I really, really like Faith!! She is just so pretty! Congrats!  How many goats do you have now?  :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Now now Jacque lets not get into that :angry: I am selling one and getting three


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh and thank you :greengrin:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

they are both charmers- congratulations


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!! VERY nice!! Congrats on both of them!!!

BTW... those kidding countdowns are just TOO cute!!! I am going to have to look into those :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I did it mainly for me lol, I always forget how many days are left :shrug: :lol:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats. They're pretty. :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!

Another person with a ticker! lol.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Chels they are GORGEOUS!!  :drool: Yay!! Wow, very nice. Congrats!


----------

